# Woocommerce T-Shirt Design Plug-in for Customer's Custom Use



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

I turned up many more products in search than I expected.

Anyone have any recent experience or recommendations?

I'm even having trouble finding feature lists on some of them, but that'll just keep those at the bottom of my list.

EDIT: I should probably add that I'm not looking for a POD solution (unless it just happens to also work well with POD).


----------



## qbryant (Sep 10, 2012)

This is what we use here. $59 and you OWN IT! has mor features than a lot of those expensive pay monthly designers.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

qbryant said:


> This is what we use here. $59 and you OWN IT! has mor features than a lot of those expensive pay monthly designers.


Thanks for the referral, that one is on my list ($79) 
https://www.lumise.com/pricing
I'll give it a close look.

EDIT: This gives me pause, have to investigate:
"Use, by you or one client, in a single end product which end users are not charged for." 

Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but it sounds pretty limiting? I'm looking for a tool ALL web customers could use to roll their own.


----------



## qbryant (Sep 10, 2012)

TeedUp said:


> Thanks for the referral, that one is on my list ($79)
> https://www.lumise.com/pricing
> I'll give it a close look.
> 
> ...


It's $59 if you opt out of the additional one year support. Customers are allowed to save designs to their individual account. Don't know if that is what you were looking for. If all else fails contact the designer, they are quick with answers.


----------



## GemRock (Apr 29, 2020)

qbryant said:


> This is what we use here. $59 and you OWN IT! has mor features than a lot of those expensive pay monthly designers.



Thank you for this suggestion. I'm looking into this now as we speak.


Is there a way for the customer to upload their own image that they would like on the product? I'm using the live demp now but I don't see any option for that. Is this just for premade designs that the customer can select from?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

qbryant said:


> This is what we use here. $59 and you OWN IT! has mor features than a lot of those expensive pay monthly designers.



Not bad at all. Somebody has spent days making this thing. 

This would be good for sublimation printing, but for DTG it needs to have "white underlay" as an option that is automatically switched on for dark color items. White ink printing costs a lot more than just CMYK.

Also from a quick look at the code, it does not do pricing per color, which is a must for screen-printing.
To be more specific... if I add a clipart with 2 colors (red+black), and then I combine it with another clipart (black + green) the total should be 3 colors. It's easy to do, so somebody should make the suggestion to the developer.


Easy to copy code by the way (not even minified). There is a reason SAAS providers like to keep things on the server side . Someone will soon copy it and sell it as his own... If this is not already copied from somewhere else of course.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Not bad at all. Somebody has spent days making this thing.


TABOB, you seem pretty knowledgeable. I think Lumise might be 3 on my list behind the following 2, just not sure which is best. 

I'm wondering if you have any opinion on these other 2 Woo plug-ins I'm considering (or anyone else with experience or has researched?) :

https://wordpress.org/plugins/zakeke-interactive-product-designer/(approx $5/mos.)
https://tshirtecommerce.com/(approx $50)
I've scratched off about 20 other contenders, yes, that many. I wouldn't be surprised if many of those shared copied code, as you suggest is not difficult. Many looked similar. (Although, when sparse on features, it's hard to look different.)


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

TeedUp said:


> I'm wondering if you have any opinion on these other 2 Woo plug-ins:
> 
> https://wordpress.org/plugins/zakeke-interactive-product-designer/(approx $5/mos.)
> https://tshirtecommerce.com/(approx $50)


 Nope... The other one is much better. If the developer adds the color pricing I will approve it, and maybe even try it for a new project .


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Haha! Just had a look at this LUMISE. The very first item on the demo page has a glaring spelling mistake :

NEW COLLECTTION 2020

Doesn't instil much confidence if they can't even proof-check their own demo! 

I don't think it works too great on mobiles either, despite their claim to have spent 'hundreds of hours' trying to make it behave like a 'native app.' 

However, if cheap and basic is what you're after then this will definitely fit the bill.


----------



## GemRock (Apr 29, 2020)

I tried the Lumise one as well. It didn't work too well for me. I kept trying to make it create a design on the body of the first but instead it kept trying to make it as a pocket. I got frustrated and quit out of it lol.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> Haha! Just had a look at this LUMISE. The very first item on the demo page has a glaring spelling mistake :
> 
> NEW COLLECTTION 2020
> 
> Doesn't instil much confidence if they can't even proof-check their own demo!


 It is definitely in alpha stage, but it is still better than the others.


1. There are bits in the code that shouldn't really be there in a released product.
2. The mobile version has some styling issues and does not scale well on phones.
3. The elements of the "template" designs are not group locked.
4. Probably more if I keep digging... 

These are easy to fix in a few of hours, so I'm not worried about.




GemRock said:


> I tried the Lumise one as well. It didn't work too well for me. I kept trying to make it create a design on the body of the first but instead it kept trying to make it as a pocket. I got frustrated and quit out of it lol.


This is done on purpose. The polo shirt is restricted to the left chest area. The hoodie is the one you should try.

This does have potential...


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

So I went with Lumise, and while I'm having various issues configuring (have had no problems with woocommerce and all other plugins), here is my main stumbling block:

I take bulk orders on my website. I have various pricing for different SKU variations (size/color) on my website, and in addition there is tiered volume pricing - seems like a common/normal thing. However, unless I am missing some feature or work around, Lumise appears inadequate to handle bulk orders.

So, my question is, does Fancy Product Designer or WooCommerce Custom Product Designer (aka "T-shirt e-ecommerce" by author dangcv) *adequately handle bulk orders*, or even a more expensive product that works with Woocommerce?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

TeedUp said:


> I take bulk orders on my website. I have various pricing for different SKU variations (size/color) on my website, and in addition there is tiered volume pricing - seems like a common/normal thing. However, unless I am missing some feature or work around, Lumise appears inadequate to handle bulk orders.


Size/Color pricing is supported by woocommerce core: 

https://docs.woocommerce.com/document/variable-product/



For the volume discounts... This should do it https://wordpress.org/plugins/woo-discount-rules/
Try the free version and see if it works with the designer plugin.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Size/Color pricing is supported by woocommerce core:
> 
> https://docs.woocommerce.com/document/variable-product/
> 
> ...




Thank you, Tabob, but I have the woocommerce part figured out, until I try to add Lumise to it. The problem is adding the same design (with decoration pricing) to all the variations and with tiered pricing applied on a bulk order purchase.

Will anything do this with woo?


.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

take a look at some of these dynamic pricing plugins

the hard part may be the integration with lumise, calling india, calling india!


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

into the T said:


> take a look at some of these dynamic pricing plugins
> 
> the hard part may be the integration with lumise, calling india, calling india!


Yeah, thanks into the T, I do appreciate your effort, but I already have a tiered pricing plug-in that woocommerce shows with the item for volume pricing and will apply for the base product (but not the decoration)

So say you select 24 white in large and 24 blue in extra large. Then you open one of them in the design module. Let's say the design is an $8 value add. But the design module (at least as far as I can figure out for ANY of the several top Woo design plugins that have been mentioned) does not know how to apply the decoration pricing across all 48, let alone retain the tiered discount pricing on the base apparel.

I would think the solution for this would come out of whatever product design plugin, but I'd be happily surprised to find out I just need to change my tiered discount pricing plugin (because its reasonable for Lumise to be responsible to understand pricing that comes out of woo and pricing plugins, but not the other way around)

Anyone with experience in this? 

(and surprisingly, Lumise is in Japan, not India).


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

TeedUp said:


> Thank you, Tabob, but I have the woocommerce part figured out, until I try to add Lumise to it. The problem is adding the same design (with decoration pricing) to all the variations and with tiered pricing applied on a bulk order purchase.


 The best option would be to ask the Lumise developer to add the functionality. 
Most developers will do it for a reasonable fee.


Another alternative could be the pro version of the plugin I've already linked in my previous post. 
It may not work with the Lumise plugin though, and the only way to know is to try.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

here is an interesting cat i found while looking into your issue
(any newbies should check out his vid and others he has)

he may know, or have friends who can help you out


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

As the world has shifted to Artificial intelligence, custom product design software has also been evolved to the top notch. Works with major eCommerce platforms like Woocommerce, Magento, Shopify, BigCommerce, Prestashop, Wix, SquareSpace, SpreeCommerce. ImprintNext
Specifications:
1. Online Design Studio with Artificial intelligence & Augmented reality
2. Product Configurator & Product Customiser in one interface.
3. Production Automation
4. Sales & Marketing Automation


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

JohnDeco said:


> As the world has shifted to Artificial intelligence, custom product design software has also been evolved to the top notch. Works with major eCommerce platforms like Woocommerce, Magento, Shopify, BigCommerce, Prestashop, Wix, SquareSpace, SpreeCommerce. ImprintNext
> Specifications:
> 1. Online Design Studio with Artificial intelligence & Augmented reality
> 2. Product Configurator & Product Customiser in one interface.
> ...


Thanks, aside from the price being on the steep side (but within budget, if right solution), the problem I found was that the demos were all "coming soon" or not working. 

I see that blog posts go back a couple years, but how long have you been actually delivering product? Where are the testimonials? 

How about a super special deal for the beta testing guinea pigs?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

JohnDeco said:


> with Artificial intelligence & Augmented reality


Does it make coffee or just spam? .
How about video tutorial demonstrating the functionality Scott is asking for? 
Surely with 50+ "Engineers & Support staffs" this would not be an issue. 
You should fire your proofreader by the way... or maybe hire one.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

@TeedUp, I am sorry for the inconvenience you faced. Please follow this link for live demo- https://imprintnext.com/demo/


----------



## nlck (Jan 23, 2019)

I use Fancy Product Designer, but I've been thinking about switching to Lumise.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

nlck said:


> I use Fancy Product Designer, but I've been thinking about switching to Lumise.


I'm still tinkering with setting up Lumise, having mixed success, some progress, lingering frustration, jury still out. Wondering about Fancy.

What is it you don't like about Fancy?


----------



## nlck (Jan 23, 2019)

TeedUp said:


> I'm still tinkering with setting up Lumise, having mixed success, some progress, lingering frustration, jury still out. Wondering about Fancy.
> 
> What is it you don't like about Fancy?


Extremely hard to get set up and learning everything. The developer is helpful but doesn't do a great job of explaining everything.
Some users have a hard time with the UI. But their UI has more features than Lumise I believe (could be wrong, I need to do more research). Lumise UI would seam to work better for people that don't know how to use photoshop/corel.
Their UI doesn't work well with some themes / product layouts. Lumise's UI seams to be independent of your theme so it should work better.

Main issue I'm having is, albeit rarely ( say 1 in 1000 orders), when you hit "load order" nothing loads. Or the wrong version was saved. We've had to replace 2-3 orders due to this. This could have been due to our server getting maxed out causing database errors though (see point below).

Fancy increased our database size by 3GB within a year of having it even after clearing old files, meaning we had to upgrade to a dedicated server, spend a small amount on a freelancer to increase performance, etc, etc. Lumise features everything stored on dropbox or something else so I'm liking that option to reduce strain on our server. To be fair, we cut and sew so some customers' uploaded files can be over 25 mb and/or over 200 elements. Definitely some growing pains.

Exporting to print is amazing though (unless you want a PDF export, then don't get Fancy as it takes 3+ minutes to export each order).

In the end, that plugin has paid for itself 100x over.


----------



## owleyes (Aug 10, 2017)

webtrekker said:


> Haha! Just had a look at this LUMISE. The very first item on the demo page has a glaring spelling mistake :
> 
> NEW COLLECTTION 2020
> 
> ...



I had the same thought with, tshirtecommerce.com
"Highly Compatible With Every Products"


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Lumise Update: 

Regarding spelling errors, they're located in Japan, so I'm not sure how they do their translation/spelling/grammar. Not unusual for many of these software companies, even some of the expensive ones.

I'm getting Lumise to work, but it has taken a lot of time, thinking around problems, trial and error, and patience. Their videos and documentation are inadequate and hard to understand. 

If you can figure out the install, the value of the product for the price is excellent. 

At this point I'm confident I am qualified to charge other users for setup consulting, LOL.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

TeedUp said:


> At this point I'm confident I am qualified to charge other users for setup consulting, LOL.



*Lumise Consulting Inc.*

We are the paper bag for your hiccups


----------



## papadeddie (Jan 3, 2021)

JohnDeco said:


> @TeedUp, I am sorry for the inconvenience you faced. Please follow this link for live demo- Live Demo - Web to Print | Product Designer Tool





TeedUp said:


> Lumise Update:
> 
> Regarding spelling errors, they're located in Japan, so I'm not sure how they do their translation/spelling/grammar. Not unusual for many of these software companies, even some of the expensive ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## papadeddie (Jan 3, 2021)

Ok people - THERE'S GOOD NEWS!!
Before I get started, I do not work for anybody. I'm a 71-year-old retired graphic artist starting up a hobby I've always wanted to do and sell my designs.
I wound up here like you, trying to figure this thing out.
So after two weeks, I've tried them all on my Shopify site! Had to move over from Wix (yikes).
Tried Lumise, Custimify, Fancy, Custom Product Builder, Zakeke, Instant Design Tool.
All were very quirky with excruciating onboarding and practically non-existent live support.
Jade at Lumise tried her best to get me up and running. Their mobile was really wonky though.

Soooo the verdict is INKYBAY!! wins, hands down. Onboarding with my hands tied behind my back - SERIOUSLY - absolutely NO coding. Plug & play, Baby!!
And I can change the color of my product with a click, no transparent overlays, and Photoshop tutorials.
Their mobile app is fabulous as well.
$49.99 a month for the 3rd tier which includes everything but white label option.

Hope this helps somebody. I feel your pain!!
I'm still working on uploading graphics to the configurator, but when I'm done, I'll post my site so you can see how well it works.
Here's a screenshot. - Sizes, Colors, Quantities, and the button to configure, pay through the configurator but uses Shopify's cart.








I'll also come back if I encounter any hiccups with InkyBay.

Here are two sites I found helpful in my search:
Top 74 Similar web sites like tshirtecommerce.com and alternatives
InkyBay - Product Customizer Software for Shopify


----------



## papadeddie (Jan 3, 2021)

Here's a screenshot of the effortless product color change to Gray taken my Android.
Started with a white hoodie image I purchased from 123RF images.

I am soooo excited!!!


----------



## papadeddie (Jan 3, 2021)

So I've been trying to locate InkyBay for WooCommerce, since this is a Woocommerce thread.
I had to move from Wix to Shopify to access it, but I don't have a huge inventory, so it wasn't that painful. There are migration capabilities and Excell csv options if you have a huge store. 

I just talked to support and they showed me how to add a pattern to my products that are Heather Gray, cause that's not a flat color. Really simple. A little Photoshop work for the pattern, though.
And, boom! it showed up in the customizer, lickety, split. (yeah, I said it)


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

$50/month seems pretty high for what you get with this inkybay
the vector t-shirts and hoodies look childish, and the cilpart section is abysmal
plus you only get 100 custom orders for $50/month, for unlimited it is $100/month

the frontend demo had many issues (like inability to alter shadow color from text color),
and there wasn't even a backend demo

i'm not sure why you are pushing this expensive amateurish solution, unless i am missing something
below is a screenshot of lumise's frontend compared to inkybay (and they have a backend demo to test admin which is kinda important for us)

i'm not saying lumise is the be all and end all, but it is certainly leaps and bounds ahead of inkybay for the money spent


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

@into the T makes good points. $50 per mos doesn't sound like a lot, but you can't beat the value of Lumise which with addons has cost me a little over $100 - one time fees.. As I've mentioned before, though, I found Lumise a challenge to set up the way I wanted, and while I'm finally pretty satisfied, YMMV in getting it setup.


----------



## papadeddie (Jan 3, 2021)

No worries, it just satisfied what I have to accomplish. I only have one product I'm focusing on right now that has a pretty good margin, and for me, it works wonders. Loaded in minutes without code, changes the color of my products, even lets me assign a heather pattern to my hoodies. Support is there 24/7, they always respond within minutes no matter when I log on.
I added my own graphics and templates so I wasn't concerned with what they offered. 

And Lumise? 10 different alligators for clipart - seriously??
Jade tried her best when she was available, but couldn't really help me get up and running.
And it kept freezing while I was trying to get set up. Just frustrated me too much.

Here's the back end demos for Inkbay: https://www.youtube.com/user/productsdesigner/videos

Also here's my solution so far. I've added my own graphics.
Take it for a spin. Change the hoodie color. Change out the graphics. I did practically nothing to get up and running. It's very responsive and quick to load.
It just works for me. Customize Product With Products Designer

Works pretty seamlessly. And for the lack of headache I experienced, if I'm doing any business at all, $99 bucks is worth it to me.

Hope all of you find a solution that works for you. I feel your pain!!! I was just trying to help.


----------



## TeeFever (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi, I want to bring my contribution :

I took the plugin "WooCommerce Custom Product Designer" by Dangcv by trusting this article and I must admit that I am a little disappointed with the result. I am facing multiple bugs, and support has not responded yet, while when I contacted them with a presale question the response was almost instantaneous. I rushed too far without even looking at the alternatives, while many reviews are negative. I am still waiting a bit, see if they answer me, otherwise I will request a refund from CodeCanyon.

I have found other plugins on CodeCanyon that look much better in terms of design and quality, notably "Product Designer for WooCommerce WordPress | Lumise" by King-Themes of course, "Fancy Product Designer | WooCommerce WordPress" by radykal, and I am also surprised by "Asuka product designer - WooCommerce" by asukadev for the low price, but I could not test the backend, unlike the other two. I find the backend of Lumise easier to understand, but I prefer the frontend integration of Fancy Product Designer and Asuka product designer (I prefer when the customized product is on the same page as the WooCommerce product). For now my choice is Fancy Product Designer while waiting for the response from the Dangcv team, but I keep looking at other alternatives.

Edit : @into the T Yeah honestly, I completely agree with you, $ 50 dollars a month for such an unattractive product, I prefer to avoid. On the other hand @papadeddie I just saw in the list that you discredit, Zakeke looks really interesting and it is still a lot cheaper than the one you took and it looks much better, between the two my choice is quickly made, but hey I prefer to have a payment in one go without any additions, and to have a plugin that belongs to me.

Best regards !


----------



## papadeddie (Jan 3, 2021)

TeeFever said:


> Hi, I want to bring my contribution :
> 
> I took the plugin "WooCommerce Custom Product Designer" by Dangcv by trusting this article and I must admit that I am a little disappointed with the result. I am facing multiple bugs, and support has not responded yet, while when I contacted them with a presale question the response was almost instantaneous. I rushed too far without even looking at the alternatives, while many reviews are negative. I am still waiting a bit, see if they answer me, otherwise I will request a refund from CodeCanyon.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone, I've attached a list of competitors of products for your review and consideration I've actually onboarded and tried on my Shopify site.
Hope it helps.
• I actually liked *Zakeke* and installed and uninstalled it 3 times!! The price is cheap, but for me, it was just too buggy and required coding, and I couldn't get good support.
• *Inkybay* requires absolutely no coding and has 24 hour support.
•* Interestingly, Lumise was my first choice all along!* I do like the visual tray on the left and the GUI it offers. However, it is the *same price as Inkybay & Fancy PD ($50 & $100/m).* And I had a lot of trouble with the mobile display of the product on my Android!! Please check that out, whichever app you choose. A large percentage of your customers will at least first review your product on a device and maybe do the final design on a desktop where they can see the final result better.

So I'm paying for them to do the coding & give me stellar support each month with Inkybay, in my mind. I don't have time to waste.
If I have to code anything, there's a chance, somewhere down the road, that I'll have to go back in if something goes awry.
Please view my install and see how it's possible to make it look however you want it to look. Just use your own images.
My requirements were 1. Functionality 2. Ease of operation. 3. Ability to modify to my needs.

It just works for me. Good luck everybody!! Hopes for a Happy and prosperous New Year to all!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

TeeFever said:


> I have found other plugins on CodeCanyon that look much better in terms of design and quality, notably "Product Designer for WooCommerce WordPress | Lumise" by King-Themes of course, "Fancy Product Designer | WooCommerce WordPress" by radykal, and I am also surprised by "Asuka product designer - WooCommerce" by asukadev for the low price, but I could not test the backend, unlike the other two. I find the backend of Lumise easier to understand, but I prefer the frontend integration of Fancy Product Designer and Asuka product designer (I prefer when the customized product is on the same page as the WooCommerce product). For now my choice is Fancy Product Designer while waiting for the response from the Dangcv team, but I keep looking at other alternatives.


TeedUp uses Lumise, but it did take a little effort to get it to his working standards
i think you should see if you can get a rebate from code canyon for your designer and try Lumise out

try to keep it as simple as possible for your customers (don't overload them with options)

i read on one site that they started out with inkybay, and they got so many complaints about how difficult it was to use that they shut it right down
now they just use a simple form, customers send their images, location desired, color tee, size, etc

here is their quote below (and a link to their order form):


> Wally's has replaced the online design tool with a much simpler Design Request Form.
> We found that many people were ripping their hair out or drinking heavily while using the design tool.
> We are sorry.
> It's much easier to say, "hey, this is what I got and this is where I want it. Can you do it?"
> Si Se Puede! Yes We Can!


----------



## papadeddie (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy New Year everyone!!
So, I'm back with a followup on Inkybay.
I have found *Pitchprint*, which I don't believe anyone mentioned previously.
$49 per month. No minimum designs. Ability to upload many file types.









I'm actually pretty happy with them, as their GUI is closer to *Lumise* & *Zakeke*. Also had to do NO CODING!!!
Their Support is a bit slow, however. I had to bump around behind the scenes and kinda figure it out for myself.

Here's a screenshot:










*CAVEATS*!!

So far, I haven't been able to discover how to load more than one view of the product (Front, side, back).
Can't charge a premium for my own proprietary graphics, which I could on Inkybay, for an additional revenue stream.
Can't click on an image and ask the Customizer app to just change or replace it with another like image like with Inkybay. Really helpful if your customer is working with a template you've provided to get them started to modify and personalize. They have to delete what they don't want and input, (from the library or upload from their device), a replacement and size it, etc.
Speaking of library, Pitchprint has a ton of cute graphics in their library to choose from.
So I'm still weighing the pros & cons. I'll keep you posted.
Stay safe out there!


----------



## alex.dumitru (Sep 26, 2018)

At Designious we've developed an add-on for Lumise for WooCommerce with our design library, over 15.000 design elements. Would anyone like to test it? Not sure if it's ok to post a link.

Basically, you can have all our design elements in the online design tool and allow users to create designs with them.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

alex.dumitru said:


> At Designious we've developed an add-on for Lumise for WooCommerce with our design library, over 15.000 design elements. Would anyone like to test it? Not sure if it's ok to post a link.
> 
> Basically, you can have all our design elements in the online design tool and allow users to create designs with them.


PM sent. Thx.


----------



## alex.dumitru (Sep 26, 2018)

TeedUp said:


> PM sent. Thx.


PM sent with API key.


----------



## Igor Korol (Feb 4, 2021)

TeedUp said:


> TABOB, you seem pretty knowledgeable. I think Lumise might be 3 on my list behind the following 2, just not sure which is best.
> 
> I'm wondering if you have any opinion on these other 2 Woo plug-ins I'm considering (or anyone else with experience or has researched?) :
> 
> ...


TeedUp 👋. What tools you decide to use for online tshirt orders and customisations? Please give me advice 🙏


----------



## Igor Korol (Feb 4, 2021)

Please advise. I have a business for printing on clothes, I need to place on my website a function for modelling designs or upload their own files on a T-shirts and with its further order. who knows what it is called correctly and where can I buy such functionality?


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Igor Korol said:


> TeedUp 👋. What tools you decide to use for online tshirt orders and customisations? Please give me advice 🙏


I'm using Lumise on Woocommerce, but I can not give you advice. I was able to finally set it up satisfactorily with some compromises and work-arounds, but YMMV. The price is good for the available features.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Igor Korol said:


> Please advise. I have a business for printing on clothes, I need to place on my website a function for modelling designs or upload their own files on a T-shirts and with its further order. who knows what it is called correctly and where can I buy such functionality?


Mockups. There are various solutions, Placit is one popular one.


----------



## illustratedapp (Mar 23, 2016)

TeedUp said:


> Lumise Update:
> 
> Regarding spelling errors, they're located in Japan, so I'm not sure how they do their translation/spelling/grammar. Not unusual for many of these software companies, even some of the expensive ones.
> 
> ...


Can yo help a girl out? My clipart disappeared in lumise??? There is some on the site but I can't access the library to upload more. Any advice would be wonderful.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

illustratedapp said:


> Can yo help a girl out? My clipart disappeared in lumise??? There is some on the site but I can't access the library to upload more. Any advice would be wonderful.


Contact their support, they've been helpful for me in the past.


----------



## illustratedapp (Mar 23, 2016)

TeedUp said:


> Contact their support, they've been helpful for me in the past.


Thanks I put in a ticket yesterday. Still waiting to hear.


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

illustratedapp said:


> Can yo help a girl out? My clipart disappeared in lumise??? There is some on the site but I can't access the library to upload more. Any advice would be wonderful.


What is the website addy?


----------



## illustratedapp (Mar 23, 2016)

JazzBlueRT said:


> What is the website addy?


Still working on it so don't judge. Lots of errors Https://gabrelliabendstern.com.
Also I can't get the designer set up where the price is determined by the total cart instead of each size.
Ant help would be great. Now they have acknowledged my concerns but still no help. Still waiting.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

illustratedapp said:


> Still working on it so don't judge. Lots of errors Https://gabrelliabendstern.com.
> Also I can't get the designer set up where the price is determined by the total cart instead of each size.
> Ant help would be great. Now they have acknowledged my concerns but still no help. Still waiting.


I had same issue with quantity discount in Lumise. The work around I did was to just keep base product one low price and do discounts through printing price discounts. I see you build printing price into item, not using printing detail tables, so you'd have to change that. Also I use Woo coupon codes for things like 2 sided printing. It gets a little more complicated than desired, but it's the compromise to use such a cheap program.


----------



## illustratedapp (Mar 23, 2016)

TeedUp said:


> I had same issue with quantity discount in Lumise. The work around I did was to just keep base product one low price and do discounts through printing price discounts. I see you build printing price into item, not using printing detail tables, so you'd have to change that. Also I use Woo coupon codes for things like 2 sided printing. It gets a little more complicated than desired, but it's the compromise to use such a cheap program.


Thanks for the input. I take a look and see if I can tackle that. Would you possible be interested in sending a screen shot of attributes expanded so I can get an idea of what you have done?


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

illustratedapp said:


> Still working on it so don't judge. Lots of errors Https://gabrelliabendstern.com.
> Also I can't get the designer set up where the price is determined by the total cart instead of each size.
> Ant help would be great. Now they have acknowledged my concerns but still no help. Still waiting.


Have you assigned clipart and templates to categories?


----------



## illustratedapp (Mar 23, 2016)

JazzBlueRT said:


> Have you assigned clipart and templates to categories?


I have set up categories. But in the lumise dashboard no active clipart shows up. The screen says no data.


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

illustratedapp said:


> I have set up categories. But in the lumise dashboard no active clipart shows up. The screen says no data.


Admin shows no cliparts or no cliparts for the category?


----------



## illustratedapp (Mar 23, 2016)

JazzBlueRT said:


> Admin shows no cliparts or no cliparts for the category?


Well I just figured out the woo file is missing from my media. Now the challenge is how to find it and get it back. I don't know if it disappeared when I tried to sync?


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

illustratedapp said:


> Well I just figured out the woo file is missing from my media. Now the challenge is how to find it and get it back. I don't know if it disappeared when I tried to sync?


Redownload the original archive and use that as a reference to where it is located.

When you find it, make it read only so syncing will not delete it again.


----------

